

Mozilla’s Response to the Indian Govt's Committee Report on Net Neutrality - anivar
http://blog.mozillaindia.org/1418

======
anivar
<quote> As the Committee’s report discusses, a central pillar of net
neutrality and a major contributing force to the Internet’s success has been
the concept of “innovation without permission.” This concept, allowing anyone
to develop a new technology, to write code and test in the public, and to
control the code running on their machines is the lifeblood of the open
Internet and the ethos of open source. As Mitchell wrote in regards to a
similar proposal by the Telecom Regulatory Authority of India, any mandatory
licensing scheme would prove onerous and “increase the costs of creating on
the Web, thereby discouraging Indian entrepreneurs from building the next
Internet giant. What’s more, establishing an enabling environment for
development on the Web creates a virtuous cycle that provides more value to
existing users and incentivizes new users to come online.” To this end, we
respectfully caution you from proposing any licensing regimes on Internet
services or Over-The-Top (OTT) applications, as doing so would only serve to
create legal uncertainty, chill innovation, and hurt the promise of Digital
India</quote>

